# Open Book Roofing Test



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

My sister and brother in law just got thier little reminders in the mail.He was telling me he didn't have to take the whole test again.Some additional updates were given to him and a card to mail in.I'll see it later this week.Do they make you not take the test after being certified so long?I got something in the mail a few years ago telling me I didn't have to test no more but the would send updates.go figure?Ed?

by the way I think this is a great thread,I just don't have anything useful to add.The work is here I'm out till 8-9 most nights.everybody is building a house out here.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I think that after passing the MSA like 2 times consecutively, then you either get a modified version of the test or get grandfathered.

Not sure.

Although I have read and studied the MSA manual since its inception, I have always answered the questions per the books written in hinted at answers.

Hence, one additional reason for this thread. To get off my lazy azz and stop procrastinating on a certification which would inevitably prove beneficial. I passed every test up through the 6th edition and I don't believe I ever ordered the 7th, so now I am starting over with the 8th.

By the way, for anyone who has never ordered the "Princiles Of Attic Ventilation" booklet from Air Vent, I stongly recommend it to anyone for a fuller understanding of ventilation principles. I also have sources which acutely make valid counter-points for some of the theory and concepts preached as well. Different courses of action need to be taken for different circumstances sometimes. ( I have their original copy 1st version manuscript from way back. Boy do the graphics look cheesy now-a-days. )

Ed


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

I recieved the MSA renewal form this spring. All that was needed was to sign a form attesting that the updates had been read. 

Andy


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Ed

"which would inecitably prove beneficial"

What does the word "inecitably" mean?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thom,

Where were you when I was looking to do my spell check before I posted?

It was supposed to be inevitably, and without my dictionary, I am not quite sure I got it right this time, even after editing it. 

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Now that the winter slow down season is upon us, I figured that we could get back to working on the open book test for everyones benefit.

All I have to do, is find my MSA Manual with all of the highlighted information somewhere amongs the dust bunnies.

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The other day I got the technology book and MSA 8 book in the mail. Paging through it the other day it looks like it isn't changed much from last year.

Gonna have something to do in the fish house this Winter I guess, saved the old books too!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I still need to find mine. I think I already had the 8th edition this past May, when this thread started.

Ed


----------



## fogbutt (Jan 9, 2008)

*phd*

You can even get a degree in roofing technology nowdays


----------



## fogbutt (Jan 9, 2008)

*when i was a lad*

get on the roof and mend the bl--dy thing.. watch the bosss and don't fall off


----------



## fogbutt (Jan 9, 2008)

*we ain't on the moon*

it ain't rocket science - use the book only when tiles aren't porous enough!!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Time to bump this topic to the foreforont once again and see if we already know everything, or just need to prove that we do already, but with credentials this time.

Ed


----------



## jackp (Nov 30, 2016)

Who can help me with passing the certainteed 11th edition master test?. I need the answers


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh Jacky boy

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

